# Cardinal Shrimp cross breeding



## Steve99 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey I got Cardinal shrimp today from pj's square one, but after acclimating and putting in tank I noticed a really nice blue tiger I don't have another tank available for it will they cross

Steve


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

No... although the water parameters required for a sulawesi shrimp (the cardinal) and a blue tiger (which is a caridina species) are completely opposite... so you might want to be careful in that aspect. Have you kept shrimp before?


----------



## Steve99 (Apr 13, 2011)

I just started with shrimps a month ago from what I,ve read I can keep the cards ph 7 and 78f the blue tiger can be kept 6.5-7.5 ph at temps of 69-81 according to planetinverts


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

78F is very much on the low range for cardinal shrimp, I'd aim more for 82-85 F if you wanted your shrimp to be comfortable.

Plantedinverts is definitely overestimating what the blue tigers can handle in terms of temperature if that's what they said. Max 75 F as with any other caridina. They can handle something like 78 F but they will do much better in lower temperatures. Basically both your shrimps will be stressed.


----------



## Steve99 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks I'll have to move the tiger out


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Ya, I find tigers like cooler water than most. They didn't like any warm tanks I had them in.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

agreed that tigers will NOT do well in that temp at all. 

However I had a tank of Cardinals kept at 82F PH 8.2 for over a year, bred them too, and in this tank was a family of Yellow Neos! One got transferred by mistake on a piece of moss that I put into the Cardinal tank, and after a week he/she was still alive and foraging for food regularly.

In fact this one yellow shrimp taught the Cardinals to come out into the open for their food and not be scaredaycats! I ended up adding a few more to this tank and everyone lived quite happily in it for well over a year, until I decided to take it down. Sold off the shrimps.

The contrast of Red and Yellow was quite nice to look at, so Neo's can survive in higher temps and PH, but not Tigers who like cool water.


----------

